# Looking for Clapton MTL Wire spool



## DirkCoetsee (30/7/20)

Morning all,

Not sure if this is the correct place as ask the question...?

I am looking for some fused Clapton MTL Wire, was looking at 30gax2 and 38ga N80, or, whatever you recommend. I am "new" to the whole rebuildable scene.

Can someone please help...


----------



## ddk1979 (30/7/20)

DirkCoetsee said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Not sure if this is the correct place as ask the question...?
> 
> ...




https://www.vapejunction.co.za/products/vandy-vape-superfine-mtl-fused-clapton-wire . (they have 2 stores in Potch) 
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/vandy-vape-superfine-mtl-specialty-wire-spool-10-feet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirkCoetsee (30/7/20)

Vape Junction does not ship.

Does vapeclub?


----------



## kevkev (30/7/20)

@DirkCoetsee I found some at VapeGuy @BumbleBee : https://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/RBA-Rebuilding-supplies/vandy-vape-advanced-wire

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/7/20)

@BumbleBee is a reliable and trusted seller. If you want advice from him before you buy he is always willing to help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DirkCoetsee (30/7/20)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter (30/7/20)

I second Vandy Vape branded MTL Fused Claptons. Been using them since I've started MTL and have not even thought about buying/trying something else.

I have even ordered the SS version to try some TC vaping... This will be new grounds for me when it arrives.


----------



## El Capitan (16/8/20)

Hopping onto this thread late as I'm also trying to locate Vandy Vape MTL Fused Clapton wire. Any success?


----------



## DirkCoetsee (17/8/20)

El Capitan said:


> Hopping onto this thread late as I'm also trying to locate Vandy Vape MTL Fused Clapton wire. Any success?


Yes, I got some from The Vape Guy. And what an experience. @BumbleBee is a beast!

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

